# Credits?



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i think someone needs to explain the search button to you instead

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/news-updates-suggestions/8496-what-credits.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/we...bers/17420-dont-understand-credit-system.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/16966-credits.html


----------

